

Defeating Vanish with Low-Cost Sybil Attacks Against Large DHTs - sweis
http://www.cse.umich.edu/~jhalderm/pub/vanish-broken-20090928.pdf

======
swolchok
Previous HN coverage of Vanish at <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=762631>
and <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=717736>

Not much discussion, unfortunately. There's also a blog post at
<http://www.freedom-to-tinker.com/> that tells the story in a narrative
format.

------
sweis
From the abstract: "Researchers at the University of Washington recently
proposed Vanish, a system for creating messages that automatically “self-
destruct” after a period of time. ... In this paper, we defeat the deployed
Vanish implementation, explain how the original paper’s security analysis is
flawed, and draw lessons for future system designs."

